

Building an Analytics Pipeline in 2015 - grano
http://www.wagonhq.com/blog/building-an-analytics-pipeline

======
ak39

      There are many that meet these criteria: Amazon Redshift, Google BigQuery, Microsoft Azure SQL Data Warehouse, Hive, Spark, Greenplum, Vertica, Impala (the list goes on!). The largest technology companies (Amazon, Google, Microsoft) are investing in, and subsidizing, these data warehousing solutions. It’s a crucial component to nearly every business, which naturally draws the attention of the tech titans.
    

All good and dandy, but I'm curious if there's any research on the perception
and the willingness of enterprises about storing strategically insightful data
offsite on cloud databases?

